
Scaling Mastodon - iampims
https://medium.com/@Gargron/scaling-mastodon-1becde463090
======
dredmorbius
I'd be very interested to see a discussion of scaling the entire Mastodon
_network_ as well. I'm seeing OSocial admins starting to mention concerns with
the connections and concurrencies between servers, as well as total network
traffic.

